# Makita 18v Li-Ion Cordless Blower(BUB182Z)



## redryder

I can see the safety committee showing up for this but I can see what your doing and if it works for you, great. Dust does go on forever…..................


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Rance,

We use a similar method to clena up in the shop. Before leaving for lunch we'll use a long nozzel on or air compressor, blow the dust off every surface. Between the dust collectors we have on the ceiling, and the open doors, it's amazingly clean we we get back.

Of course, the guy doing this is wearing a dust mask.

Makita is a brand I stopped using about 20 years ago. I did buy their 18 volt screw gun kits a couple years ago, due to the size of them. They're fantastic! They've been through the ringer at a couple construction projects and handled it quite well. To the point others working at the job would go buy them!

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55

brings a whole new meaning to getting blown away by the pull of a trigger.


----------



## ChuckC

I do the same thing with a backpack leaf blower. On idle i can clean the tops of tools and then i crank it for everything else. It's an added benefit of having your shop outside.


----------



## jaydubya

Great idea, And I already have the drill and impact that uses those batteries


----------



## OnlyJustME

I like everything about the makita 18v lxt line except the drill chucks are horrible. trying to get them to hold onto a round drill bit while drilling through hard material is tricky. i've actually broken gear teeth trying to tighten the chuck enough to no avail. i switched my drill to a milwaukee and have almost no trouble with that.


----------



## Gene01

The variable speed and the mobility of a non-corded unit is fantastic. I use the head off my Craftsman wet dry vac and it's not VS and it's corded. I'll seriously look into the Makita blower.

OnlyJustME wroteI like everything about the makita 18v lxt line except the drill chucks are horrible. trying to get them to hold onto a round drill bit while drilling through hard material is tricky. i've actually broken gear teeth trying to tighten the chuck enough to no avail. i switched my drill to a milwaukee and have almost no trouble with that.

That's strange. I have 3 of them and have had no problems with them holding bits. Even in metal.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You must be one lucky guy because i've had several and guys that i work with that have them have the same problem with it. When it comes to smaller round bits it just doesn't hold strong enough.


----------



## gonzales

This blower is great for small lightweight jobs. Blow off your front steps, cleanup in your garage, this lightweight tool is a keeper!


----------



## devann

Hello Rance, I was going to write a tool review about one of these blowers but decided to see if there was already one written. I love the little blower. I've had one for a little over a year now. I scoffed at the product when I first saw one. I was in a store and the Makita salesman was showing it to me. I thought okay, that's nice, he said they're only $99.00, I told him to take a hike. I waited until that time of the year, you know, after Thanksgiving, before Christmas when prices on battery powered tools are at their best. I paid $49.00.

It's been a good tool choice. I like to blow off my miter saw setup daily before loading up & putting it away. This used to be done with a blower nozzle from my air compressor. But, in recent years my compressor,(if I even have one out being used) has been used further & further from my saw.










I have also found it useful when I need to get down on my knees or lay somewhere to get access to what I need to work on. I grab the blower. Blow me off a clean spot first. That nasty pickup truck floorboards, open the doors and let it rip. The hunting blind getting a dirty floor, grab the blower. It's been a great little tool for keeping the sawdust blown out of many power tool uses when an outdoor environment allows for such a tool.


----------

